

Ask HN: Can  you get a faster traction with a mobile app vs. WebApp - youngdev

Hi All,<p>I'm just wondering if you can get faster traction with a mobile app (Androrid/iPhone) vs. WebApp?<p>Thanks,
======
pullo
Mobile apps are a sequestered experience. It is easier to maintain a users
attention inside your app. Many apps now, also include access to their
settings and preferences inside their app to prevent users from 'thinking
outside their app'. web apps leave you with the same feeling you get when
paying attention to something and have HN and twitter on the monitor. there is
also the matter of your app's identity. Unless you are using sencha or a
similar tool, i think it is easier to convey the purpose of your a software
much easier if it is an app.

------
arn
It depends? :)

I think the short answer to "faster traction" is Mobile App.

But there's a lot of factors and depends on your app, of course. Instagram is
a good example of a mobile-app-only that gained massive traction.

Websites tend not to explode at once as much since there is no ranking system
that feeds in on itself like the App Store. Also, you're more likely to get
press coverage for a mobile app than a web app.

------
coryl
IMO web app. Marketing and distribution methods are far better and practiced.
Getting traction for a mobile app is ridiculously hard because app store
discovery sucks but is the most significant source of downloads.

